# More pens!



## Bearcat1522 (Aug 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 28, 2016)

Nice pens and photos

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Aug 28, 2016)

Very nice. I really like what you use as your background.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Aug 28, 2016)

Wow that wood on the bullet pen sure is purrtyyy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Aug 28, 2016)

What are the middle and far right pen kits called? They are gorgeous!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 29, 2016)

Those are awesome. I would like to know what kits they are and here did you get them?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 29, 2016)

Good looking pens! Why is the bolt on the bolt action pointed up ???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 29, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> Good looking pens! Why is the bolt on the bolt action pointed up ???


I dunno Tom, why is the bolt on the bolt action pointed up?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bearcat1522 (Aug 29, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> Good looking pens! Why is the bolt on the bolt action pointed up ???


Personal preference. Well actually my dads personal preference. It's for him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bearcat1522 (Aug 29, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Those are awesome. I would like to know what kits they are and here did you get them?


I'll have to get the names when I get home, I can't remember all off top of my head. Got from PSI


----------



## Bearcat1522 (Aug 29, 2016)

Az Turnings said:


> What are the middle and far right pen kits called? They are gorgeous!


Middle is Noveau Sceptre ballpoint and I can't remember the far right. Will have to look it up again


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 29, 2016)

Love that amboyna burl pen. Out of sight!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 29, 2016)

Wowzerz....nicely shot. Nicely finished. Nicely polished too. No finger prints or smudges. Very well done. 
I like how you get close to em and the lighting is still good. 
Great looking pens too....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Sep 20, 2016)

Love the photos well done


----------

